# Sticky  Official Photo of the Month 2022s Sidetrack Discussion Thread



## younghorsetrainer

kewpalace said:


> Fall means .... riding past sunset!


Oh wow that's a wonderful picture!


----------



## kewpalace

Thank you @younghorsetrainer. 🌞


----------

